# Field mate destroying rugs



## Wellingtondog (24 September 2015)

Can anyone offer any advice or been in this situation?

My loan pony has recently moved in to field with a youngster who adores people and is very friendly but is turning her a bit feral because they're so happy romping around together. 

My pony is in a lightweight at the moment and so I recently found out other horse has a bit of a track record. My lightweight (or rather my pony's owner's lightweight) has been chewed and ripped off today after them being together a few days and is totally ruined. I have had to buy a new one.

I did get a jokey warning about it from her owner but what the hell do I do if she destroys rug after rug of mine over the winter? They adore each other and mine is getting good exercise being out with her but I can't afford a new rug every couple of weeks 
Where do I stand?


----------



## 9tails (24 September 2015)

Is your loan pony clipped?  At the moment the weather is fine so leave the pony unrugged.  Let them settle down more, it's early days and mares tend not to be as boisterous as geldings so hopefully the youngster will settle down soon before you need to rug up.


----------



## 9tails (24 September 2015)

Also, when you do need to rug, get a cheap no fill to put on over the proper rug so only the top one gets ripped.


----------



## be positive (24 September 2015)

9tails said:



			Is your loan pony clipped?  At the moment the weather is fine so leave the pony unrugged.  Let them settle down more, it's early days and mares tend not to be as boisterous as geldings so hopefully the youngster will settle down soon before you need to rug up.
		
Click to expand...

Probably best to leave yours without a rug for a week or two but I don't think it is acceptable that you have to put up with rugs being trashed constantly or your riding being restricted because your pony is too wet and muddy to ride when you want, if they do not settle down you need to ask for a change of field, a new rug every few days, even a cheap lightweight is not an expense many people can afford, youngsters need to be out with other youngsters so there is less risk of damage and not many yards are well enough set up to have youngsters without other owners paying the price.


----------



## Enfys (25 September 2015)

I am afraid that rug-rippers owner would be getting billed for new rugs if this was the case, especially as rug rippers owner is aware of it. Fair wear and tear is acceptable, we all expect that. 

I had a rug-ripper. We did have limited success with no-chew smeared on the rug, but not for long. In the end I had to separate them to keep the peace on the yard, the owners of ripper  and rippee were at each others throats. Rug-ripper went out with other unrugged horses and proceeded to pull lumps of mane and tail out instead. I couldn't win.


----------



## Shay (25 September 2015)

Sadly there often isn't a lot you can do.  My lads tend not to indulge in play (or if they do their rugs stay intact!) but we did go through a patch last winter with a new youngster in the field when we had a rug destroyed most weeks.  At one point I bought the older boy a new one at YHL and it was shredded within 3 hours.  Not by play but with the younger one mounting him and ripping the rugs with his shoes.  (I was not pleased!)  The only option is to separate those who play from those who don't.  See if the YO can swap you.


----------



## Wellingtondog (25 September 2015)

Thanks for the advice. She's usually got a chaser clip apparently during the winter but I've left her be for now as she's out so much. Have left her naked today and tonight and will try and speak to field mate's owner and yard owner over weekend.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 September 2015)

A big lad of 16.2 in adjacent yard to me was a stinker of a rug ripper.
i lent yo a grazing muzzle, which he wore for a couple of weeks when turned out with herd,  that stopped him in his tracks.
A year on and he's not ripped another rug


----------



## GermanyJo (25 September 2015)

I have used no bite spray and chilli paste in strategic places in the past and this seemed to stop it &#128515;


----------



## flirtygerty (26 September 2015)

My old TB is a rug ripper, he will stand and bite at his rug in front of you, problem is, he is so thin skinned, doesn't produce much winter coat, so needs rugging at some point over the winter, suffice to say, he hasn't got a rug with the chest intact, but as long as his back is covered he can live with it


----------



## Wellingtondog (26 September 2015)

I'm going to leave her naked until it starts pouring again or gets colder then speak to her owner just so he's aware. Then might buy crappy second hand l/w and just put that over the main one! Might also get some no bite spray thank you!


----------



## Shay (29 September 2015)

I thought of you yesterday.  My coblet is fully clipped and had just been done so was out in an ultralight.  Just as I was putting his headcollar on to bring him in for dinner another livery (horse - not human!) came charging up and sank his teeth right into my boy's rump.  My boy twists away with a squeak (he's a wus) and bingo.  The back half of my expensive lightweight is hanging out of the other lad's mouth.  Arghh....


----------



## Wellingtondog (29 September 2015)

AHHHH no way? The cheek while you were watching!!

I have got my eye on some battered LWs on eBay and she's out in a smaller paddock right now as she's a bit lame so away from the nutter rug eater until she's sound again...


----------



## Shay (29 September 2015)

Robinson's have their requisite no fill rugs on sale just now.  (I only know as I've just had to go buy one!)  No real replacement for the very expensive falpro now at the repairers but it will do until the toothy boy gets him again!

That said - at least it was the rug not his skin.  Good luck staying away from your rug ripper!


----------



## lauraandjack (1 October 2015)

Bitter spray!  Available from your vet and possibly pet shops.  Stopped the youngsters pulling my horse's fly mask off and is stopping the cattle chewing his tail.


----------



## Wellingtondog (1 October 2015)

Thanks - may have some of that from when the doc was a puppy!


----------

